# Bleeding but no cramps



## Katehurley (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello just found this site and hope someone can help.I am 6 weeks pregnant after my 3 go on clomid and had some bleeding on tuesday.I went to my A&E and they said it was old blood but he could only give me a 50/50 chance of not miscarrying. Last night i had more brown blood that has today turned red(enough to use a pad and some in the toilet bowl (sorry if tmi).I have not had any cramps or clots but im feeling very scared and worried as i can't have a scan until tomorrow. Is this the start of a miscarriage or could it just be someting else.I had a c section with my daughter 10 yrs ago and hoped it might just be bleeding from the scar area. I am sorry if this has been asked before i just hope someone can help me Good or Bad news I just need to know
Thank you 

Kate


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Kate

I'm really sorry I can't help with your question, as my experience of m/c was a missed m/c and I had no bleeding whatsoever.....it wasn't detected till my 9 week scan.

But I just wanted to send you lots of good luck and I hope everything is OK.  I'm also 6 weeks pregnant, and worry every day something will go wrong.

I hope it's all OK for you hun.

Kim
xxx


----------



## Katehurley (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Kim I hope everything goes ok for you.


----------



## lally (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Kate

I know exactly what you are going through and its terrifying! I had this experience throughout my pregnancy until 24weeks, bleeding as you describe and then waiting for scans( sometimes over the whole weekend!)
But... beautiful James arrived safe and well at 36weeks! There was no reason found for the bleeding. What I want to say is don't automatically think the worst, try to stay calm (I know easier said than done!). I really hope everything is ok for you.

Lally xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Bleeding can happen in early pregnancy and doesn't mean a thing, just worries you to death. Having said that it can be the first indicator of a miscarriage and only a scan will be able to put your mind at rest.
I will have everything crossed for you.

Ruth


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Kate
So sorry to her you are worried, I have had two mc's at 6 weeks and both were very painful with big clots. I really dont think you have a reason to worry, I say this as my best friend was recently bleeding at 6 weeks and called me very upset.....when she had the scan they detected the heartbeat and all was fine. They actually said it was all part of the embedding process.
Do let us know how you get on.
Take it easy!!! Sofa weekend xx


----------



## Katehurley (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi everyone
My scan this morning showed my lining was nice and thick (18mm) but they couldn't see any sign of a sac.I had an internal scan as well and she said at 6 wks they should be able to clearly see something (dates are correct) so it looks like i have miscarried . I have only had brown bleeding and no clots(I'm sorry if tmi) today after the scan and had no cramps at all. The worst thing of all is i think i had a touch of morning sickness for the first time this morning.Other than a blood test to see if my hormone level is going down they have given me no idea of what to expect now and how long it takes for my body to get back to normal.I am feeling very numb at the moment and don't know what or how to tell my 10yr  old daughter. We were not going to tell her i was pregnant until i had got to 12 wks but she heard me speaking to my mum and got very excited as she really wants a brother or sister. I'm sorry for the long post need to get it out of my system. Thanks for all the previous replies girls.
Kate


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Kate,

I'm so sorry you have had to go thru this. I know exactly how you feel. I had a miscarriage and an ectopic 3 weeks ago and it has been awful    I found out I was pg when I was about 6 days late, decided to tell my parents the next day, went to my GP the following day to tell her, and then had bad cramps, and eventually bleeding. I was admitted to hosp and bloods checked etc.. and told it was a m/c. That was bad enough - like you I went home and was in a daze and numb really  

I had bleeding for a few days, then it died off. But,then a few days later started again and cramping, ended up having emerg surgery for ectopic and lost my left tube  
Turned out it was twins.

So, i really do know how horrible it all is. I am feeling a bit better (2 weeks on) time is a good healer.  I dont want to TTC again for now, but probably will at some point. But, it is scary thinking it could happend again.

Massive Hugs to you,
message me if you want to talk  
Take care,  Jo xx


----------

